# Ics



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

As we all know by know twisted has closed his thread on the ever coveted ice cream sandwich. Now this is not a thread to cast blame or flame or the who, what, why, or anything like that. I merely wish to suggest this be a thread soley on ics for the tbolt itself. To discuss/share any info, thoughts or merely hopes on getting android 4.0. I'm sure the devs are still working hard (as always) to get this to come to fruition. If they care to stop in and drop a line...cool. if not, that's cool too. But at least now we still have a place to (as I stated) share info, or just discuss in general what we all are very excited about. So any info you might obtain about the dreaded ril stop in and let everyone know. I know a lot of people still want a place to go to keep up with what's going on. Thanks.
sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## Mgenova (Jun 15, 2011)

Well I think its pretty much official that the thunderbolt will receive ICS. HTC confirmed it but just never gave an eta. I'm sure the day the source is released the devs will start cookin bacon for the ol' T-Bolt again.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Mgenova said:


> Well I think its pretty much official that the thunderbolt will receive ICS. HTC confirmed it but just never gave an eta. I'm sure the day the source is released the devs will start cookin bacon for the ol' T-Bolt again.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


They are still working, just the thread was temporarily closed, now it is basically getting the RIL working, then integrating it into the build

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## jellydroid13 (Nov 2, 2011)

What i have been wondering ever since htc announced an official update is whether or not we'll get a leak. Discuss.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

the first ice cream rom we get will be from the cm team or liquid. i do not expect the offcial 4.0 upgrade until summer or so.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

jellydroid13 said:


> What i have been wondering ever since htc announced an official update is whether or not we'll get a leak. Discuss.


I think we will see several leaks, but the first one will help with the RIL, then the devs can get an AOSP RIL, working. *so I've been told*

Sent from my Mecha in a Thundershed


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

I would be great if we saw ICS but im still doubting the chuckleheads at HTC for a couple of reasons.

1. WE STILL HAVE NO official verizon sense 3.0 OTA----Keep that in mind just because they say we are going to get ICS doesn't mean verizon will go along with this 
2. No one has fixed the end call bug. Which tells me htc is not really developing on this phone anymore. 
3. The T-bolt is now verizons low end free with a new contract phone. Which means most people buying a t-bolt do not care if it has ISC or Sense 3.0

Not saying it wont happen just dont get your hopes and dreams going


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> the first ice cream rom we get will be from the cm team or liquid. i do not expect the offcial 4.0 upgrade until summer or so.


I agree. I don't want sense on my ice cream sandwich anyway

sent from Michael jacksons' doctors' cell mate


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> I would be great if we saw ICS but im still doubting the chuckleheads at HTC for a couple of reasons.
> 
> 1. WE STILL HAVE NO official verizon sense 3.0 OTA----Keep that in mind just because they say we are going to get ICS doesn't mean verizon will go along with this
> 2. No one has fixed the end call bug. Which tells me htc is not really developing on this phone anymore.
> ...


All we need is a leak to get RIL - for the AOSP people among us, at any rate.

I don't know what the end call bug is - it's not something I've ever experienced, nor has my wife who is running stock unrooted.


----------



## cammiso94 (Jan 22, 2012)

I really think that HTC isn't doing a good job update wise with the thunderbolt. I feel as if they won't release it at all, and it might be a outrageous statement to keep people buying the thunderbolt. I may be wrong, but its something to think about. 
We just need to get the RIL for AOSP ics then we would be fine.

And as a little side note, I feel cheated by DV when he released ICS MIUI v5 for the thunderbolt. When I updated it the version changed to 2.3.7. So its more like a downgrade.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

I don't understand why anyone believes a company like HTC would make an announcement with a promise that they don't intend to keep. I thought *I* was a cynic...

I sure don't expect it to happen in a timely fashion, nor do I expect it to be a very good software release, but I have full confidence that HTC will eventually release ICS for this phone in an official capacity - and there's basically no question that there will be a beta build or some kind of leak well before the official release that will give the dev community what they need to complete their own work, if they haven't cracked it on their own by that time anyway.


----------

